# furnace is in "latch up" help?



## gassman12001 (Apr 15, 2007)

hello,

our weil-mclain furnace ran out of oil. we got some more then i hit the reset button. the amber and red led lights are on. according to the legend on the burner it is in latch up. refer to the owners manual. (which we do not have). is this something that can be done by a semi competant person with mechanical abilities. (me). i hope. any help would be appreciated.

thank you all 
thanks for any help


----------



## hvactech (Mar 11, 2007)

bleed the air out of the oil line and pump, turn the power on and off until it resets.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Check the website at www.weil-mclain.com

You can download both a user and service manual. 

I would print one of each and hang it where its available 

Note the caution on pressing the reset button more than once and overloading the system with oil.


----------

